# Ormai non me ne importa più nulla...



## animalibera (14 Aprile 2014)

Aprile 2014

Ciao ragazzi...scusatemi è un po' che non mi faccio viva...vi ricordate di me? Sono passata per una riflessione....se il matrimonio si trascina stanco..e non ci si separa solo per ragioni funzionali.....si è stati traditi in precedenza ed ora ci sentiamo di meritare un po di felicità quando possibile...si definisce ancora tradimento? Io non mi sento più una traditrice ormai.


----------

